# Looking for my owner!!!



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

I was today before work and hooked into a nice bait caster rod and reel set up with the lure still on it, so if you know or are the owner of it jest give me a pm with the make of the rod, reel and the lure that was on and I will give it too you PS this a (you pick it type )


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Black Max left hand baitcaster on a crankbait rod. (white) Came up missing the other day. I honestly dont know if it fell overboard at Buckeye or Deer Creek...I dont even know if it fell overboard.. I just dont have it anymore..


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

That not it.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Kind of relieved in a way. I get to go rod shopping..


----------



## redthad (Apr 10, 2006)

is it a black Quantum reel on an All Star rod


----------



## redthad (Apr 10, 2006)

I lost it @ Alum the a couple weeks ago. It was late night and was moving my rods to the front of the boat and one went in. we looked all over but it sank like a rock. not sure what lure was on it.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

kudos to you for the effort being made!!!!, to find the owner....I was successful once myself in the return of rod and reel on here


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

The lost rod and reel came out of buckeye and alum creek do's not flow in to it.


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

Lol I once lost a rod into the drink when I was carping at Rehoboth Beach then left for a minute to take a leak. A carp dragged it right in. Funny thing is, next year I was carping the exact same spot and I ended up snagging my rod, unfortunately after 365 days, it was far beyond repair.


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

A+ for trying to find the owner!!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

1basshunter said:


> The lost rod and reel came out of buckeye and alum creek do's not flow in to it.


Well u never did say where the heck u found it at...until now...and I think we all know alum creek lake does not flow into buckeye lake.


----------



## Bluegrasser (Apr 11, 2009)

Hope you find the owner, I'm just glad to hear you finally caught something.lol


----------



## redthad (Apr 10, 2006)

Shad Rap said:


> Well u never did say where the heck u found it at...until now...and I think we all know alum creek lake does not flow into buckeye lake.


Exactly what I was think n
but for real its cool your trying to find the owner
i just hope someone does that if they hook into mine


----------



## zeppelin_2000 (Jul 2, 2006)

My kind of person wish we had more like you sir. 10 gold stars for you!

Sent from my BN NookHD+ using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

I was successful!!!! returning the rod and reel now, then going fishing will post an update with the happy ending


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

1basshunter said:


> I was successful!!!! returning the rod and reel now, then going fishing will post an update with the happy ending


Great news!!!


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

It was there sixty year anniversary and Bill got her a diamond ring that she drop in the bath room sink just before Sue and the rest where to take Bill out and give him his boat with the rod and reel taking the grand kids out boating a round first when a grand kid knock it over and lost it. I asked how did you pick that combo out Sue said that Jenny age 12 look it up on line at Cabelas and it was the most so it's the best.. I'm off for the week so it's time to go fish


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Your alright for a non fish catching fellow.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

thx jiggerman, jest trying to cast a lot but them dam fish keep getting my way


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Are you catching fish out there or sunbathing?


----------



## freshwater_newb (May 16, 2013)

nice work getting that rig back home.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

thx newb how your hand doing ?


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Chris i'm just casting rain or shine


----------



## freshwater_newb (May 16, 2013)

i'll be well enough, soon enough i hope.

see you out there when i'm fixed. gotta get on those wipers you were tellin me about.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

lets do it


----------

